# Waltzes for Orchestra



## itywltmt

Our final montage for 2019, just in time for the New Year, features the Waltz, including some waltz collections and was built around the contents of an old Vanguard recording called "The Great Waltz Composers" featuring the Vienna State Opera Orchestra under Anton Paulik.

I added three "waltz collections" to the montage: *Richard Rodgers*' waltzes from his many Broadway musicals (arranged by Leroy Anderson for the Boston Pops), the set of waltzes composed by *Richard Strauss* for _Der Rozenkavalier_ (arranged by Artur Rodzinski for the Cleveland Orchestra) and Ravel's own orchestration of his _Valses Nobles et Sentimentales_.

To close things out, Karajan's arrangement of Sibelius' Valse Triste.

I think you will love this music too!

*ITYWLTMT Montage #329
Waltzes for Orchestra​*
*Leroy ANDERSON (1908-1975)*
_Richard Rodgers Waltzes _(1947)	
Boston Pops
John Williams, conducting

*Richard STRAUSS (1864-1949)*
_Der Rosenkavalier_, Op.59, [TrV227]
Waltzes (Arr. A. Rodzinski, ca. 1940)	
Cleveland Orchestra
Artur Rodzinski, conducting

Selections from "The Great Waltz Composers"
Wiener Staatsopernorchester 
Anton Paulik, conducting

*Josef LANNER (1801-1843)*
_Hofball-Tanze_, Op.161

*Johann STRAUSS II (1825-1899) *
_Seid umschlungen Millionen_, Op.443

*Emile WALDTEUFEL (1837-1915)*
_Ganz Allerliebst_ (Très Jolie), Op.159

*Josef STRAUSS (1827-1870)*
_Geheime Anziehungskräfte_ (Dynamiden), Op 173

*Carl Michael ZIEHRER (1843-1922)*
_Faschingskinder_, Op. 382

*Oskar NEDBAL (1874-1930)*
"Kavalier-walzer" from _Polenblut _(1913)

*Maurice RAVEL (1875-1937)*
_Valses nobles et sentimentales_, MR 61
(Orch. Ravel, 1912)	
Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal
Charles Dutoit, conducting

*Jean SIBELIUS (1865-1957)*
"Valse triste" from _Kuolema_, Op.44	
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan, conducting

_Pod-O-Matic_ URL - https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/itywltmt/episodes/2019-12-31T00_00_00-08_00


----------

